# Wall of the World (VIII World Wonder)



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

www.walloftheworld.org
Idea comes from local Latvian people. It is named Wall of the World - 8th Wonder of the World aiming to collect data of 1% (65mil) of the world population to engrave it in the 26km long wall. To put your name on the wall will cost you 5 EUR.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what should there be a world wonder?? ( it's indeed a nice idea )


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> what should there be a world wonder?? ( it's indeed a nice idea )


The idea is to get 68 mil people to sign up and therefore give their vote for that this is the true 8th world wonder because that is how much votes are needed to acquire the status.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

A wall with a lot of names on it...?

Isn't doing it for me.


----------



## IAMME (Mar 31, 2006)

Where does the money go?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

who would want to read a wall of names that comemorates nothing, of people who have done nothing?


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

IAMME said:


> Where does the money go?


The money goes for the charity to the Red Cross.


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

cardiff said:


> who would want to read a wall of names that comemorates nothing, of people who have done nothing?


If you go to the website and read the basics you will be able to find out many reasons why people are puting their names on the wall. The wall is not supposed to be as a tourism attraction, rather it is a message for the future generations.


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

It seems quite an ugly idea, for a site that will host the names of 1% of the Global population.

It is quite pathetic actually the whole concept and design.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

I want to use graffiti if thats the case then but last time I used one was 10 years ago LOL!


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

MetroGardian said:


> It seems quite an ugly idea, for a site that will host the names of 1% of the Global population.
> 
> It is quite pathetic actually the whole concept and design.


This is draft design. When two million people will sign up for this the design tender will be announced (for the best location as well).


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

I dont get the point of this idea.


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

The main objective is to leave a message for the future generations.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey it's original, I'd like to write there


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

Just go to the english version of the website and register


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

I would soooo do this, but like, why latvia? I mean no offense to the latvians but..


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

well, one good reason is because of the geographic location - there are no volcanoes, no seismic activity, no tornadoes or tsunamis


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like a tourist trap - down to the included planned carpark.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

But I would put my name on it...


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

seems to be so much negative opinion about this idea. What's all that about.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

I don´t think is a bad idea, anyways the money is for charity...I also will like my name on it, why not


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

But still 5 euro's! geez.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

I dont' like walls, and names could be prone to vandalism.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

chris_underscore47 said:


> But still 5 euro's! geez.


Is for charity man, you shouldn´t think like that...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's really interesting project.


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

The site will be maintained and looked after. They will take a good care of it by rising money through coffee shops and selling souvenirs.


----------

